# Ok, I just HAD to get this beauty today! :p



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

New and very expensive Purple Tang. 


















And my female YWG peeking out. I think her man is napping.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW. 

Been busy on the tank the last few days. Buying many nice new specimens.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Woa. :shock: That is the nicest purple tang i've ever seen. Awesome find!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you.....And now.......(Drumroll please) I present you with my latest movie premier........"The Tails of Two Tangs"!!


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

awesome fish! How big is it? what is a gatorade bottle doing in your tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

PerculaClown said:


> awesome fish! How big is it? what is a gatorade bottle doing in your tank?


He's Big! I'm not a very good judge of size.....Typical man, I think my %^&* is huge. :lol: 

The backing fell off the tank last night and I have not had a chance to put it back on. The gatorade bottle is on the kitchen counter behind the tank.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

oh i see


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

great video. settling their territory disputes.

I want to know which one has the little voice?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

One more shot of the new Purp. Maybe a little better. He's a fast one and hard to photograph.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> great video. settling their territory disputes.
> 
> I want to know which one has the little voice?


From the way things look now....Everyone in the tank sings soprano now except for the purple tang.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you need a black tang to round the whole thing out, looking great keri.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Forgot to ask, what size tank is this?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Great Fish , how is he getting along your your yellow tangs?? looks like there best friends


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome man! Ok are you spying on me? cuz i just got a nice 4" blue hippo yesterday afternoon, too funny!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Forgot to ask, what size tank is this?


75G {Ducks}


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Jonno said:


> Great Fish , how is he getting along your your yellow tangs?? looks like there best friends


Watch the video and see who won the big fight.


----------



## Saramine (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice tank the new tang is gorgeous but the whole tank is awesome.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice, be happy..it's quite a rare occasion when I love a tang (I hate saying that..it just sounds dirty? lmao). The only other ones i've seen that I like are the yellow one we have, and another one that fishfirst has at the store he works in.

Nice additions and hopefully we'll see more!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

that's just incredible! congratz!


----------

